
Pairwise supports Statsaholic by boycotting Amazon web services - plusbryan
http://blog.pairwise.com/2007/04/20/pairwise-supports-statsaholic-by-boycotting-amazon-web-services/
======
nickb
Guys, it must have been a lot of work moving over to a different solution but
integrity is more than worth it. Amazon needs to get the message that what
they're doing is clearly wrong. Ability to mashup different services is one of
the cornerstones of Web2.0 and if that ability disappears, so will a lot of
value that mashups provide.

Kudos!

~~~
plusbryan
We were very early adopters of both s3 and ec2, so much so that when we
launched likebetter, amazon called us to congratulate us when they noticed the
traffic spike!

So we never really trusted their reliability and built up integration with
them in a hot-swap sort of way - so, while I'd love to take credit for weeks
worth of work on this, switching meant changing around a few variables. :-)

